# Marriott's Desert Springs Villas [I and II] View Room Recommendation



## hockman4357 (Mar 19, 2015)

My wife and I are going to spend 1 week at the Marriott's Desert Springs Villas ll resort in Palm Desert in April.  I am a retired art teacher and the view is important to me.  I am preparing my Marriott's room preference request and would greatly appreciate any recommendations that y'all might have relative to rooms with the best view.  I am thinking that an upper floor room with a view of the mountains away from a busy street would be good but any specifics would be most helpful.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 19, 2015)

Marriott owners will be able to answer this question So I'm moving this to the Marriott board


Also a map of the resort may help
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/res...e=\resort\ds\099+no-display\ds_resort_map.pdf


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> Marriott owners will be able to answer this question So I'm moving this to the Marriott board
> 
> 
> Also a map of the resort may help
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/res...e=\resort\ds\099+no-display\ds_resort_map.pdf



Thanks for taking care of me!


----------



## bastroum (Mar 19, 2015)

Most views are very good. If you use the pools a lot, you might want to be close to the main pool. The only thing you need to be aware of there are no elevators. If you have trouble carrying heavy luggage, you want to be on the 1st floor.


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 19, 2015)

bastroum said:


> Most views are very good. If you use the pools a lot, you might want to be close to the main pool. The only thing you need to be aware of there are no elevators. If you have trouble carrying heavy luggage, you want to be on the 1st floor.



I have no problem carrying heavy luggage, so I think that the second floor would be best.  Specific building numbers with a nice mountain view (I think this is a westerly view) would be appreciated.  It would also be nice to have the mountain view and still be able to walk to the main pool.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 19, 2015)

hockman4357 said:


> I have no problem carrying heavy luggage, so I think that the second floor would be best.  Specific building numbers with a nice mountain view (I think this is a westerly view) would be appreciated.  It would also be nice to have the mountain view and still be able to walk to the main pool.


We always stayed in DSV-I because we like the snowcapped mountains of the San Jacinto and the faraway vistas plus we owned there.

A few years ago, we had no choice but to take the DSV-II with an AC and we had a very nice view plus the condos are lighter inside because of the high windows in the dining room.  We really enjoyed our stay.

We were in Building 475 on the second floor and the condo # was 2817.











View to the right.






View to the left.

There is a shuttle that goes around and even to the hotel and back but we walked to the hotel almost daily but mostly around sunset because it was quite warm during the day.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## n777lt (Mar 20, 2015)

[deleted!]


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 21, 2015)

My choice would be any villa on Via Lan Tana.  Nice quiet road all with great golf course and mountain views.


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks to all for the mountain view viilla suggestions!  I have carefully considered the suggestions as well as studied imagery on Google Earth.  My conclusion is that an upper floor corner room in building 628 or 619 would be best.  I'm going to submit my preference request today.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 21, 2015)

My wife's middle initial is "P."  That stands for Picky.

Yes, you are right that Bldg. 628 and 619 would be excellent choices.  We've stayed in one of these before, but it was so long ago that I can't remember which.

Our preferences (in no special order) are:
1. view - we like west-facing.  Ideal is an unobstructed view of the golf course, mountains, and the water features on the golf course.  It's not so easy to get complete unobstructed since some of the trees on the golf course are mature and tall.
2. quiet location - if you are too close to Hovley Lane or Cook Street there will be some road noise.  
3. by "corner room," I think you are referring to what they call a "dining tower" at DSV2.  If you look carefully at the buildings here (and you won't appreciate this if you look at a resort map), there is one room that has a round turret rising above the roofline in the corner of the building.  That's a "dining tower" room.  The round turret gives you a raised roof over the dining table in the Master unit.  My wife likes this because she feels it makes the room feel more open and spacious.  If you use the word "dining tower," the room assignment people will know what you are talking about.
4. upstairs - Mrs. P is a light sleeper, so she doesn't like anyone walking above her head

Don't fret too much.  This is a nice resort and there are many nice rooms.

We are at DSV2 at the moment in a 1BR Master on a 1 week exchange.  (I traded a banked DSV2 efficiency white week for this Master unit red week.  This is our home resort, by the way.)  We are in the Jasmine Court section for the first time.  We are in 5609, an upstairs dining tower room in the 5500 Bldg.  My wife Mrs. P is very happy with the view (unobstructed golf course, water feature, and mountains).   And we are not near a swimming pool (too noisy for her).  The only issue with this room is that if you look at your map, this building is a bit close to Hovley Lane (Portola is more distant - the resort map is not to scale), so there is some traffic noise, and that does bother her somewhat.  But overall it is a lovely room, especially the fantastic view, so she's OK with it.  And it is absolutely gorgeous eating breakfast out here on our balcony this morning.


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 21, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> My wife's middle initial is "P."  That stands for Picky.
> 
> Yes, you are right that Bldg. 628 and 619 would be excellent choices.  We've stayed in one of these before, but it was so long ago that I can't remember which.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the great info!!!


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, the Marriott's Desert Springs Villas l (2 Bdrm. Villa) popped up today for April 13-20.  We check out of the Marriott's Desert Springs Villas ll on April 13, so I decided to take it and extend our vacation by 1 week.  I hope that 2 weeks in Palm Desert isn't too long, but from what I've read I'm sure that we will have a wonderful time.  Any specific view Villa advice for Marriott's Desert Springs Villas l would now be most appreciated.


----------



## hockman4357 (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any specific suggestions for the best Building or Buildings to request for a beautiful mountain view at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas l?  As posted above, we are now going to have an additional week in the Marriott's Desert Springs Villas l after checking out of the Marriott's Desert Springs ll.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 29, 2015)

As per the advice of Chris, an owner at DSV. we stayed in Bldg 'O' on the first floor.  You could see the JW, the mountains, and were at a great place on the golf course - midway off the first tee.

We were able to interact with the golfers as they came by looking for ther balls.  We could also see the JW and hear the music. Also the ducks came across the fairway each morning to visit us.

I'll see if I can find a couple of photos.


----------

